# Everloc+?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We used to use Everloc, but switched to the crappy crimp ring system due to availability of fittings and cost, we just couldn't complete. I really liked the system and have never had a leak. The downside side is, again, cost , availability and installation time.

Has anyone used these new Polly fittings or new gun?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

We use the poly fittings exclusively when crimping. Too many failures with the brass, we've been using them for 5 or 6 years and haven't had any issues yet. We have switched to Uponor with the poly fittings for the construction side. I do miss the Rehau, that was a nice joint 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

